

US NIST Face Age Estimation Algorithm Test Results Now Avaliable - drpgq
http://www.nist.gov/itl/iad/ig/frvt-2013.cfm

======
drpgq
PDF of the report here:
[http://www.nist.gov/customcf/get_pdf.cfm?pub_id=915238](http://www.nist.gov/customcf/get_pdf.cfm?pub_id=915238)

